# Payment mode for VISA 189 sub class.



## akiimanu (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi 

We are about to submit VISA for 189 category , we are family of 3 from India. According to new changes, we are supposed to pay for dependents too since it is online application we will have to pay using credit card.

Here is my question to experts , can we swipe credit card for every applicant as in one swipe for main applicant, second swipe for second dependent and so on. This is due to credit limit problem on credit cards. We have written to DIAC they have not come back. Please suggest any other way too if possible in this case.

Looking forward for your valuable suggestion.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

That's a tricky one that I can't answer, but if you are lodging your visa application from India then I would contact the Australian Embassy as the first point of call and ask for your options.

Here's a quote from the payment section of a DIAC form:

_If applying outside Australia, please check with the Australian
Government office where you intend to lodge your application as to what
methods of payment and currencies they can accept and to whom the
payment should be made payable._

If you are applying within Australia, then I would suggest you call DIAC here and explain the situation.
Either way, I don't see it as being a massive problem... even if you need to lodge your application with an attached piece of paper with 3-4 different credit card numbers and instructions to debit each card for x applicant. Check with them first though


----------



## gaurmis (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Akiimanu,

I am in the same boat as you (tearing my hair apart) trying to gather information about how to pay online. My credit limit does not allow me to pay using a credit card (I asked my local bank and they told me to check with my personal banker if they can increase the limit for only a one-time payment). I am quite doubtful they will. 

I checked on the immigration website and they have alternative mode of payment thru a Bank draft in Indian Rupees made payable to the 'Australian High Commission, New Delhi'.

I am planning to check with VFS Global (a visa application services company in India) -about the mode of payment and visa lodgement. I am planning to call them on Monday.

My only concern is, visa 189 is accepted online, even the payment option is thru credit card (at least in my case). If I use a bank draft mode of payment, can I still submit my application online and still pay by bank draft simultaneously? If yes, how?

I guess a good and safe option will be to contact VFS Global or the Australian Mission to clear the process instead of speculating and losing sleep over it . 

I just wanted to know if you have gone ahead with your processing and were able to make your payment? If yes, how did you manage it? Any information will be much appreciated.

Thanks 
Gaurav


----------



## akiimanu (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Guarav

As far as I know , only way is credit card I tried checking everywhere and this is the only way. So I talked to my bank and paid to my credit card in advance and used it.
Try doing the same way it is much easier.

All the best.


----------



## gaurmis (Aug 17, 2013)

akiimanu said:


> Hi Guarav
> 
> As far as I know , only way is credit card I tried checking everywhere and this is the only way. So I talked to my bank and paid to my credit card in advance and used it.
> Try doing the same way it is much easier.
> ...


Hi,

Which credit card do you have? Mine is HDFC and they are not too helpful.

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## akiimanu (Feb 28, 2013)

Citi and ICICI worked for me.


----------



## gaurmis (Aug 17, 2013)

akiimanu said:


> Citi and ICICI worked for me.


Hi,

Thanks. I have given a request to HDFC credit card division. Lets see if it works out for me.

Also, did you attach your documents after submitting the 189 visa? I believe one can only attach documents once they submit the visa application online. Just wanted to confirm if that is correct?

Gaurav


----------



## akiimanu (Feb 28, 2013)

yes you are right.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All -

No good way to compel DIAC to break the Visa Application Fee (ie, fee for everyone on the application) into separate transactions that I know of. Think of it like a restaurant... "no separate checks"...

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## aazo001 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I have an urgent query. After long wait of 5 months I have received the subclass 189 invitation. I am now in process of filing my visa application and facing issues in payment of visa fees. I have enquired with my banks and they are either not allowing this much limit on the transaction or are charging way too much taxes on the same. I have figured a forex card , it is a visa card and is used as a pre paid card which I will have to load with AUD and then I can use and will not cost me extra taxes. However, I am not sure if this card would be accepted by DIAC... I am unable to get any response to this query of mine from Australian High Commission/ DIAC...

Need your advice. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Aazo001 -

Normally DIBP accepts cards with a Visa or Mastercard logo, even if they are debit cards, however there's no way I (or anyone) can guarantee it will work. Best thing to do is to allow enough time for it not to work, so you can work out Plan B as they say, if for any reason the online payment system doesn't accept the card you want to use or there is some sort of transaction limit put in place by the card issuer, etc.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



aazo001 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have an urgent query. After long wait of 5 months I have received the subclass 189 invitation. I am now in process of filing my visa application and facing issues in payment of visa fees. I have enquired with my banks and they are either not allowing this much limit on the transaction or are charging way too much taxes on the same. I have figured a forex card , it is a visa card and is used as a pre paid card which I will have to load with AUD and then I can use and will not cost me extra taxes. However, I am not sure if this card would be accepted by DIAC... I am unable to get any response to this query of mine from Australian High Commission/ DIAC...
> 
> ...


----------



## aazo001 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot Mark for your quick response. You are a real saviour I have been trying to connect to multiple places : Australian High Commission / My Banks / DIAC etc but did not get any response. You are a real helping hand.

I have finally visited the bank branch and hopefully ive got this sorted out. I have some more queries on which I may need your guidance regarding filing the visa application.

1) Do I need to get all my and my wife's documents (degree certificates / marksheets / employment proofs etc) certified? Some places I have read colored scanned original documents will work. What do you suggest?
2) Also, can you please tell what all documents should be submitted..The DIAC checklist does not clearly specify this...I just need to be sure I do not miss out on anything
3) Do I need to submit bank statements? If so, for how much duration? also do I need to show any minimum account balance in my account. 
4) Is there anything else besides document submission , PCC and meds which is required for the visa application??

Your guidance is highly valued.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Aazo001 -

Thanks for the note and kind words - responses below:



aazo001 said:


> Thanks a lot Mark for your quick response. You are a real saviour I have been trying to connect to multiple places : Australian High Commission / My Banks / DIAC etc but did not get any response. You are a real helping hand.
> 
> I have finally visited the bank branch and hopefully ive got this sorted out. I have some more queries on which I may need your guidance regarding filing the visa application.
> 
> ...


Thanks - hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## aazo001 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you very much Mark! It is great help..


----------



## aazo001 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just one more query Mark, on the employment page of visa application, do I need to fill Date From and Date To according to the ACS skill set letter (that is total experience minus 2 years) or as per actual work experience. Also is there any guide from DIAC which I can refer for filling the visa application form (and try to trouble you less  )


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Aazo001 -

No guide I know of from DIBP except for the little question mark help symbols on the online form which are not much help in many cases. Re: to/From dates, if you are claiming points for the work experience, you may want to split the work into 2 entries - first, the 2 years ACS is not allowing (you can put that down as non-relevant experience so it will not cause points to be calculated) and the work after the 2 years, ie the work ACS is saying that you were skilled. In either case, make sure the EOI is calculating your points correctly or it can be big problems in the future.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

